# Dos lineas de ADSL y varios dominios

## dandy_loco

Buenas,

Os cuento mi problema. Tengo dos lineas de ADSL con IP Fija. Las llamaremos "A" con la ip 172.26.128.4 y "B" 172.26.128.2. A su vez tengo contratados tres dominios de correo.  2 sobre la linea A y uno sobre la linea B. 

¿Cómo tendría que configurar mi servidor de correo qmail para recibir de todos los dominios?¿Necesito 2 tarjetas de red? Las reglas en los router están creadas e internamente me funcionan los dominios, el problema es que no recibo desde el exterior. Si necesitais mas datos decirmelo.  

Un saludo y gracias de antemando.

----------

## Stolz

Puesto que Qmail puede gestionar dominios de correo que incluso no te pertenezcan, lo único que tienes que hacer es configurar el servidor DNS que aloje B para que su registro MX apunte a A. Luego qmail lo configuras de forma normal. No tienes que hacer nada especial o distinto para dar servicio a B en el ordenador A. No necesitas reglas de firewall ni tarjetas distintas. Simplemente supón que ambos dominios están en la misma IP. Serán los servidores DNS los que se encarguen de enviar el correo destinado a B a la máquina A (la que tiene qmail instalado).

Saludozzzzz

----------

## inconexo

Ups, espero que esta respuesta no llegue demasiado tarde

Uso desde hace bastante qmail, y uno de los escenarios es similar al que comentas. Varias cosas; qmail por si solo no gestiona host virtuales, o dicho de otro modo, mas de un dominio. vpopmail es la herramienta que facilita dicha tarea: gestion de varios dominios, alias de dominios, quotas por dominio y usuario... vaya, la mar de completo

Vpopmail se encarga de la gestion de los ficheros necesarios en /var/qmail/control (como el rcpthosts), y solo complica un poco mas la instalacion de qmail: echa un vistazo a la guia de http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_QMAIL_RELAY-CTRL_VPOPMAIL, o a la misma documentacion de vpopmail

En cuanto al DNS: debes de tener una entrada "MX" que apunte a algo como "mail.<dominio.com>" y que a su vez "mail.<dominio.com>" sea un registro "A" de la direccion de tus ADSL. Es un poco de lio si lo haces a traves de bind, pero si tu ISP ya te da una interface web para la gestion de los dominios, solo preocupate de poner la direccion IP adecuada en la confiruacion (fijate si indica algo de MX). Puede haber varios MX, que funciona como un sistema de redundancia (arcacio! juas!) arcaico... si no es accesible el de mayor prioridad, los mail se entregan al siguiente, y asi sucesivamente)

Una vez configurado, solo debes añadir los dominios con "vadddomain <dominio>" y a funcionar con qmail+vpopmail

Bueno, comentanos que tal va el tema

Saludos!

Mis use:

mail-mta/netqmail highvolume notlsbeforeauth

net-mail/vpopmail clearpasswdLast edited by inconexo on Wed Dec 19, 2007 6:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

@inconexo: Arcacio habrás querido decir arcaico? Viendo que tenés experiencia en servidores, por que arcaico un sistema de mail servers redundates? (Pregunto solo por aprender)

Perdón a dandy por sacar de tema el hilo.

Salud!

**EDITO**

Me quedé pensado, arcaico cuando se mueve poco volumen de información quizás? Google tiene para gmail 7 mx records diferentes...

----------

## dandy_loco

Hola a todos.

Muchas gracias por contestar.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vpopmail se encarga de la gestion de los ficheros necesarios en /var/qmail/control (como el rcpthosts), y solo complica un poco mas la instalacion de qmail: echa un vistazo a la guia de http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_QMAIL_RELAY-CTRL_VPOPMAIL, o a la misma documentacion de vpopmail 
> 
> 

 

Efectivamente mi servidor de correo está montado con vpopmail. Internamente los dominios me funcionan. En cuanto a los registros MX ya están correctamente configurados y los quiero mantener como están ya que me gustaría que si una línea ADSL se me cae me entrasen los correos por la otra linea ADSL. Lo que se llama "mail-back".

Intentare explicarme un poco mejor que la otra vez. Mirar el grafico, es parecido a lo que tengo montado.http://rapidshare.com/files/77570876/Dibujo_red.jpg.html

Para comprobar que un servidor esta bien montado y responde a los dominios no hay nada como probar lo siguiente telnet mail.dominio.com puerto (25/110) ¿verdad?

Mi servidor de correo tiene montado dos tarjetas de red. Cada una de ellas con la puerta se salida de una de las ADSL. Digamos que tengo el dominio A por la linea ADSL1 y el dominio B por la linea ADSL2. Pues bien, si yo hago un telnet al dominio A funciona perfectamente, sin embargo al  Dominio B no. Para que me funcione el telnet sobre el dominio B debo cambiar la puerta de salida de la tarjetared1 para que apunte a la ADSL2. El problema que si hago esto me deja de funcionar el dominio A.

No se si tendre que estabecer rutas estáticas o que. Un saludo y gracias otra vez

----------

## inconexo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> @inconexo: Arcacio habrás querido decir arcaico? Viendo que tenés experiencia en servidores, por que arcaico un sistema de mail servers redundates? (Pregunto solo por aprender)

 

No se os escapa un detalle, eh? :)

Bueno, quiero decir que es un sistema que no permite balanceo de carga, o un simple round-robin (como bind)... ya que solo cuando cae el primero, entra el segundo a funcionar, y asi sucesivamente:

ej.

```
@       IN      SOA     dominio.com.    inconexo.dominio.com. (

                        2004012225      ; serial

                        4H              ; refresh

                        1H              ; retry

                        1W              ; expire

                        1D              ; default_ttl

                        )

        IN      NS              dns.dominio.com.

        IN      MX      5       dominio.com.

        IN      MX      10      mail01.dominio.com.

        IN      MX      20      mail02.dominio.com.
```

Saludos!

----------

## inconexo

 *dandy_loco wrote:*   

> Para comprobar que un servidor esta bien montado y responde a los dominios no hay nada como probar lo siguiente telnet mail.dominio.com puerto (25/110) ¿verdad?

 

Pues si :). Solo por aclarar... el 110 es el puerto de pop, y un servidor popular de pop/imap/pops/imaps es net-mail/courier-imap[/quote]

 *dandy_loco wrote:*   

> Mi servidor de correo tiene montado dos tarjetas de red. Cada una de ellas con la puerta se salida de una de las ADSL. Digamos que tengo el dominio A por la linea ADSL1 y el dominio B por la linea ADSL2. Pues bien, si yo hago un telnet al dominio A funciona perfectamente, sin embargo al  Dominio B no. Para que me funcione el telnet sobre el dominio B debo cambiar la puerta de salida de la tarjetared1 para que apunte a la ADSL2. El problema que si hago esto me deja de funcionar el dominio A

 

Ahhhh... uno de los primeros problemas a los que se enfrenta cualquier administrador de red :). Bien, hace unos dias recomendaba la lectura del Linux Advanced Routing, y ahi se aclara este asunto. Para llegar de A a Z puedo pasar por el camino "B" bien; pues bien, si quiero poder llegar de Z a A, y quiero que haya comunicacion IP, tambien debo de pasar por "B". Esto, en terminos de enrutado IP, es que haya una ruta de retorno. Tu dominio A, si sale por la ADSL1, y alguien quiere volver, lo hara tambien por el ADSL1. Si tu dominio B sale por el ADLS2, pero la ruta por defecto es ADSL1, los paquetes de retorno saldran por ADSL1 (creo que me he explicado fatal)

Creo que lo mejor en tu caso (si se parece al grafico que enviaste) es poner un tercer equipo donde vayan las dos ADSL y que haga balanceo de carga y enrutados dinamicos; los servidores de email estarian por detras de ese proxy/firewall

Un tema complejo... suerte, y seguimos en contacto

----------

## dandy_loco

 *Quote:*   

> Ahhhh... uno de los primeros problemas a los que se enfrenta cualquier administrador de red . Bien, hace unos dias recomendaba la lectura del Linux Advanced Routing, y ahi se aclara este asunto. Para llegar de A a Z puedo pasar por el camino "B" bien; pues bien, si quiero poder llegar de Z a A, y quiero que haya comunicacion IP, tambien debo de pasar por "B". Esto, en terminos de enrutado IP, es que haya una ruta de retorno. Tu dominio A, si sale por la ADSL1, y alguien quiere volver, lo hara tambien por el ADSL1. Si tu dominio B sale por el ADLS2, pero la ruta por defecto es ADSL1, los paquetes de retorno saldran por ADSL1 (creo que me he explicado fatal) 

 

Te has explicado bien, lo he entendido y refleja mi problema. Una pregunta más, no se le puede crear rutas estáticas al servidor de correo de alguna forma para que responda correctamente sin necesidad de montar un proxy/firewall. Un saludo

----------

## inconexo

 *dandy_loco wrote:*   

> Te has explicado bien, lo he entendido y refleja mi problema. Una pregunta más, no se le puede crear rutas estáticas al servidor de correo de alguna forma para que responda correctamente sin necesidad de montar un proxy/firewall. Un saludo

 

Dos normas en el encamiento IP tradicional:

1) toda ruta, es un ruta de destino

2) una ruta debe tener una ruta de ida y de vuelta coincidente

Las rutas estaticas son para redes o hosts en particular; es decir, en VPNs, puedes hacer que LOS DESTINOS host1, host2, o red1, red2, vaya por tal o cual conexion. En esos destinos host1, host2 o red1, red2, deben existir un camino de vuelta donde se use las conexion del origen

route add -net x.x.x.x netmask y.y.y.y dev adsl1

route add -host z.z.z.z dev adsl2

route add -net default gw <o el adsl1 o el adsl2>

En tu caso, si quieres que ambos dominios esten visibles para todas las redes volvemos al problema inicial

Seguimos comentando el tema

Saludos!

----------

## dandy_loco

Ok, tienes razón. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Intentare meter un firewall que enrute el trafico y ya os contare. Muchas gracias otra vez. Un saludo

----------

## inconexo

El tema del SMTP parece que lo tienes controlado, ahora echa un vistazo a iproute2 y las caracteristicas asociadas; se puede hacer de una forma facil enrutamiento por origen, que creo que solventaria tu problema

El http://lartc.org/lartc.html es un buen manual; tengo por ahi otro libro que ahora no encuentro que tambien hablaba del tema

Saludos!

----------

## Stolz

 *inconexo wrote:*   

> qmail por si solo no gestiona host virtuales, o dicho de otro modo, mas de un dominio.

  Esta dos frases juntas pero sin matizar no son del todo cierto. Cierto que qmail por si solo no gestiona host virtuales, pero no es cierto que qmail no gestione más de un dominio. Si el dominio o dominios no son virtuales, Qmail puede gestionar tantos dominios como quieras. Dicho de otro modo, si Qmail no lo va a entregar correo a usuarios inexistentes en el sistema (usuarios virtuales) no te hace falta vpopmail, Qmail se apaña solo, entregando de forma local a los dominios indicados en el fichero locals y reenviando los mensajes destinados al resto de maquinas a su correspondiente MX.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## dandy_loco

Estoy mas perdido que un pulpo en un garage. 

¿Como debería enrutar el trafico con iproute2 para que el trafico que viene por el ISP B cuyo router tiene una 172.26.150.1/24 me lo devuelva por el mismo camino?

ip route add 172.26.150.0/24 dev eth1 src 172.26.150.2 table 100 ?????????'

Un saludo y gracias

----------

## inconexo

Jiji... es verdad que no es facil!

Mira, en http://lartc.org/lartc.html#LARTC.RPDB.MULTIPLE-LINKS hay un ejemplo similar a lo que tu necesitas, y tambien http://lartc.org/lartc.html#LARTC.RPDB.SIMPLE

Me gustaria entrar mas al detalle, pero hace mucho que hago algo similar a esto, y temo equivocarte

Pero estas en el buen camino, animo!

----------

